# Weather and costs in Germany



## 113016

Hi Guy's, although we are reasonably experienced tourers, we have never toured throughout Germany and we are looking into the possibility for next year.
The first question is weather? we intend to go up the Mosel from Trier to Koblenz and then down the Rhine to Freiburg, then through the Black Forest and over to Bavaria.
We were thinking of June and July, but online it seems that June is the wettest month. Even if we bring it forward one month to May, we would still be touring in June. Would August and September be better?
OK, if it was too wet, we could high tail it to Provence, but we don't really want to do that. Only as a last resort, but on the other hand, we don't want it so wet and cold that we have to eat most meals inside our van.
So could anybody please give us any ideas as what weather to expect in different months.
This now leads to our other question, costs?
We do need to do this reasonably cheaply as we are living on savings as one of our pensions has not as yet started.
Obviously we will intend using Stellplatz facilities and we have received the Bord Atlas, but have only had a quick look. 
We have noticed that many Stellplatz are pay and also on top you need to pay extra for water and toilet emptying. Do you think that 10 euro per night all in is about right or can we do it cheaper? as we need to, otherwise we would have to reduce the number of nights in Germany down from the envisaged 70,
Seriously, we don't mind paying on up to half, but to pay for all is out of the question.
We do know about the table and chair rule on Stellplatz, but we also understand this rule will not be on all and in any case we would take note of what the Germans were doing.
Are there many free Stellplatz in this area or would we need to go off the tourist routes?
Sorry to sound so tight, but the more per night we have to pay, the fewer days we can use our M/H
Thanks in advance


----------



## Glandwr

We spent 8 weeks in Southern Germany this summer and found if anything that the cost of living was cheaper than here. We found as many free stellplaz as 10 euro ones with most in between.

One tip carry plenty of cash and a fair bit in coin. Stellplaz machines take 1 and 2 euro coins and DON'T accept non German cards. Also outside of the big cities they don't accept foreign cards in shops, restaurants and garages. A bit embarrassing when like me you have just put 90 litres of diesel in.

Enjoy, lots of wonderful places. After Frieburg go east (The Bodensee and Fussen etc.)

Can't help with the weather other than to say it was glorious in August and Sept.  only rain was thunder in the middle of the night

Dick


----------



## 113016

Thanks Glandwr.
We usually do pay is cash, so that will not be a problem and we do keep lots of change.
How busy was it in August, was it easy enough to get onto a Stellplatz? :?:


----------



## peejay

Hi Grath,

It would be difficult to comment on the weather as its so unpredictable all over Europe nowadays but it should in the norm be warm and dry.

I don't think you will find many free stellplatz along the Mosel and upper Rhine. As you have the Bordatlas, have a look at the map, which will confirm this, hardly any green (free) markers.
Its been a while since we were there but average price should be around the €8 - 10 mark. On most servicepoints you only have to pay extra for water but there are some bornes with a shutter door which you have to pay to open to gain access to empty your toilet.
That time of year it will be busy and your arm will ache waving to all the other vans, but there are so many stellplatze along that road you should never have a problem finding one with space.

Never had a problem paying by card for fuel or gift shops all over Germany but alot of the supermarkets are cash only.

Pete


----------



## iconnor

We've been in May and June and in general the weather has been fine with a few rainy days.
The Mosel valley is delightful and you will find countless Stellplatz along the route, usually we paid 5 euros and on all of them were able to put tables and chairs out, water and disposal were not charged as extras. Generally they are on the riverbank so a pleasant time watching the river go by.
There is a cycle track all the way down which is great.
From the Mosel we went up the down the Rhine to Cologne and stayed on the Municipal site there as it was paid by my Company as I had some business meetings to attend while there.


----------



## jedi

Hi,

Have spent time in Germany 3 times in recent years, including the Moselle and Rhine valleys and the Romantichstrasse. Found plenty of free stellplatze as well as >€10.00 stops. Just look for the little 'piggy' sign in the Bordatlas  

I go away for beteween 3 and 5 months and fully understand your need to keep costs down. 

Jed


----------



## Jennifer

I actually toured the Mosel and Rhine the beginning of September this year,and although I was in a car, and stayed in hotels, I was amazed at the amount of motorhomers that were "around". It is a great area, and appeared to be very motorhome friendly. The weather was warm and dry. I cannot pass comment on any prices, but would endorse your choice of trip.

Jenny


----------



## 113016

Thanks Guys and Gals for the replies and information. Some good points!
It has got us thinking of possible Aug/Sept, but will Aug be too busy to get on the Stellplatz?
Maybe we should miss out the Mosel and do more in Bavaria and over that way.
Please keep the info coming, thanks again to all


----------



## 04HBG

We have been over in July and August for the past 6 years, there is always plenty of room. The only time we have seen it busy is on the odd Bank holiday.
There are so many stella platz, on average every couple of miles, that there is always room on the Mosel.

Average cost of stella platz on the Mosel is 5/6 euros and usually 2 euros for electric.
Overall costs are much the same as here foodwise and always good value eating out.

Weather has always been excellent, much warmer than here with just an odd day of rain.

RD


----------



## foxtwo

Hi Grath, 

a quick answer out of "german point of view".

Weather: 
Generally the May till June are quite alright, so in 2012 too. But it is not really summer yet and so not very warm, about 20 c, 
July it is getting warmer/hotter and wet, sometimes heavy rain. 
Especially the southwestern area (Freiburg, Bodensee) is the warmest part of Germany because of the influence of the south France and Rhone area and the so called "Burgundische Pforte", the gap in the hills at around Beaufort/FR... however, you never know!! 
Mostly the bad weather influence is coming in from north west with south easterly heading. That means , the south western Freiburg area, and Saxony an Thüringen (Erfurt to Dresden) are more protected against bad weather.
But it varies from year to year. 
Additionally mid June till mid September the german summer holidays are going on and logically more people are visiting the "Stellplätze" and the tourist attractions. Outside summer holidays it is the main season for " retirees".

Cost for "Stellplatz".: 
Take an average of 8-12 Euros all including. 
But...you can take always the cost free locations. Mainly they are "quite allright" to "very good". There only electricity and water supply will cost about 2-4 Euros per day, in case you need it. Dumping of "old stuff" often is cost free.
The cost free "Stellplätze" are marked in green on the overview map in "Bordatlas". But pay attention to the fact, that sometimes Hotels are offering a Stellplatz cost free, but only when you will have a meal at the Hotel/Restaurant. 
And...it is not forbidden at all, to stay overnight on a normal parking place. May be your navigation system can show the parking places . E.g. in a forest or a nature park area, or in a town.
Where a normal car is allowed to park, a motorhome is allowed too (without chairs and tents outside).

Living costs: 
The most cheapest suitable food you get always at the Supermarket chains "Lidl", "Aldi", and " Netto". This is fact. 

Table and chair rule on "Stellplatz":
If not clearly stated by the owner, there are no rules!!. It depends always on the situation, do it as you feel.

Resumee: 
When you use cost free "Stellplätze" and get your food at "Lidl" (everywhere) you have the cheapest solution, and the quality is quite allright. 

And.....when you are not fixed to Freiburg, Black Forest and so on, try the eastern !! area of Harz mountains and the countries Sachsen and Thüringen with the real traditional, cultural "heart of Germany", the towns Eisenach, Erfurt, Weimar, Jena, Dresden. By the way, this is our favorite region in Germany. 

And last but not least....check this link as well: 
promobil.de/stellplatz-145.html 

have fun 

regards
Bernd, East Frisia


----------



## Zepp

Grath said:


> Thanks Guys and Gals for the replies and information. Some good points!
> It has got us thinking of possible Aug/Sept, but will Aug be too busy to get on the Stellplatz?
> Maybe we should miss out the Mosel and do more in Bavaria and over that way.
> Please keep the info coming, thanks again to all


Hi Grath

We done the Mosel last year if you check our blog we listed the costs it may give you a idea of costs etc

link below for blog

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/

Paul


----------



## 113016

foxtwo said:


> Hi Grath,
> 
> a quick answer out of "german point of view".
> 
> Weather:
> Generally the May till June are quite alright, so in 2012 too. But it is not really summer yet and so not very warm, about 20 c,
> July it is getting warmer/hotter and wet, sometimes heavy rain.
> Especially the southwestern area (Freiburg, Bodensee) is the warmest part of Germany because of the influence of the south France and Rhone area and the so called "Burgundische Pforte", the gap in the hills at around Beaufort/FR... however, you never know!!
> Mostly the bad weather influence is coming in from north west with south easterly heading. That means , the south western Freiburg area, and Saxony an Thüringen (Erfurt to Dresden) are more protected against bad weather.
> But it varies from year to year.
> Additionally mid June till mid September the german summer holidays are going on and logically more people are visiting the "Stellplätze" and the tourist attractions. Outside summer holidays it is the main season for " retirees".
> 
> Cost for "Stellplatz".:
> Take an average of 8-12 Euros all including.
> But...you can take always the cost free locations. Mainly they are "quite allright" to "very good". There only electricity and water supply will cost about 2-4 Euros per day, in case you need it. Dumping of "old stuff" often is cost free.
> The cost free "Stellplätze" are marked in green on the overview map in "Bordatlas". But pay attention to the fact, that sometimes Hotels are offering a Stellplatz cost free, but only when you will have a meal at the Hotel/Restaurant.
> And...it is not forbidden at all, to stay overnight on a normal parking place. May be your navigation system can show the parking places . E.g. in a forest or a nature park area, or in a town.
> Where a normal car is allowed to park, a motorhome is allowed too (without chairs and tents outside).
> 
> Living costs:
> The most cheapest suitable food you get always at the Supermarket chains "Lidl", "Aldi", and " Netto". This is fact.
> 
> Table and chair rule on "Stellplatz":
> If not clearly stated by the owner, there are no rules!!. It depends always on the situation, do it as you feel.
> 
> Resumee:
> When you use cost free "Stellplätze" and get your food at "Lidl" (everywhere) you have the cheapest solution, and the quality is quite allright.
> 
> And.....when you are not fixed to Freiburg, Black Forest and so on, try the eastern !! area of Harz mountains and the countries Sachsen and Thüringen with the real traditional, cultural "heart of Germany", the towns Eisenach, Erfurt, Weimar, Jena, Dresden. By the way, this is our favorite region in Germany.
> 
> And last but not least....check this link as well:
> promobil.de/stellplatz-145.html
> 
> have fun
> 
> regards
> Bernd, East Frisia


Thank you Foxtwo for your very detailed reply, good to get a German perspective and different options.
We are aware if Aldi, Lidl and the likes as we do use them most of the time.
This is another option, you have given us food for thought, across to Bavaria and then up the east.
I am leaning towards shipping out in late July and returning at the end of September.
Thanks again and thanks to all who have contributed and please keep the advice coming.
Much appreciated!


----------



## 113016

Zepp said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys and Gals for the replies and information. Some good points!
> It has got us thinking of possible Aug/Sept, but will Aug be too busy to get on the Stellplatz?
> Maybe we should miss out the Mosel and do more in Bavaria and over that way.
> Please keep the info coming, thanks again to all
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grath
> 
> We done the Mosel last year if you check our blog we listed the costs it may give you a idea of costs etc
> 
> link below for blog
> 
> http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/
> 
> Thanks Zepp, I tried to find your Blog yesterday, but had no luck.
> Thanks for the link
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


----------



## Zepp

Forgot to say you can stay free at the globus on the mosel see link

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/day-100-thursday-19.html


----------



## 113016

Zepp said:


> Forgot to say you can stay free at the globus on the mosel see link
> 
> http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/day-100-thursday-19.html


Just skimmed your excellent blog Zepp
Nice photographs, thanks again I will look in more detail later.


----------



## sideways

Hi Grath we did the Mosel Trier to Koblenz and back in September, the most we payed was 8 euros water was either free or 1cent per litre, you had the option of electric or not, the 8 was including power.
We were pleasantly surprised after thinking it would be dear to find the shops were cheaper than here. the weather was nice if not glorious and we had a great time, absolutely brilliant cycling if you like that.


----------



## aldra

we went to germany in the spring May june last year

Travelled the mosel, rhine, blackforest and the alps

Weather in the alps was too misty to see anything so we turned back

Had a lovely holiday shopped at Aldi etc and the range of German sausage was to die for, not good for the waisteline Pork was also a good buy

always feel a bit guilty but Alberts brother is a butcher so we carry a full sirloin, half frozen and half left to mature for up to three weeks in the fridge its cost price so cant be left behind 

We tend not to eat out because of the hound and we actually enjoy cooking our evening meal with a glass of wine

The cycle paths on the mosel and the aires were great

not as frequent on the Rhine and I think having spent a fair time on the Mosel we were getting a bit tired of rivers

all in all we loved germany, weather was mixed but that would be expected in Spring

Italy which we did this Sept/Oct was fantastic weather but I thought expensive food and campsiotes, we struggled a bit with aires, prob the book we used, the aires were mostly on campsites and charged accordingly

Aldra


----------



## tude

*Mosel*

Same place different time what's the Mosel like at Christmas weather aswell.also have you been to the black forest at Christmas
Thanks mike


----------



## aldra

No but providing you can get there I would think its magical

Aldra


----------



## 113016

We are thinking roughly of
Trier
Koblenz
Mainz
Frieburg
Contance
Bad Waldsee
Fussen

These are rough area's to cover over roughly a 8 week period!
Nothing cast in stone!


----------



## aldra

did not enjoy Constance

felt unable to get near the lake for campsites cafes etc

having said that there is an aire, not a bad price, atteached to a campsite and you can walk through the campsite to the lake

did takeaway food as well

pm me if you want the details

cant remember at the moment

old age or most prob/ wine :lol: :lol:

Adonistito used it on our recommendations

Aldra


----------



## ciderdaze

http://www.camping-rhein-mosel.de/camping-rhein-mosel.html We stayed here this year, fantastic spot you can walk into town, has a bar that does food, great spot, ferry takes you across river, lots to do


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We have spent two summers from May until the end of August using the stellplatz from Klon to Trier and down the Rhine. The weather is roughtly the same as the UK. 90% of the stellplatz are €7 per night with hookup. Yes you do need to pay for water on some places but if you work out where you are going you can top up with water where it is included so not having to pay on the next one.

On our 4 month stay this summer we used 36 stellplatz with a total cost of €788 including diesel, hookup, water, & gas. In the UK you would not even get a muddy field in the middle of nowhere for that price for 4 months. Most stellplatz are sited in villages or towns not miles out.

Food prices are 20% lower than the UK as long as you use Aldi, Lidl. Treff 3000 & other german stores & don't go looking for UK food stuff. 

We also found the German people to be very helpfull & nice.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan

steve & ann. teensvan


----------



## 113016

Anymore advice welcome and as we like to BBQ and eat outside, will it be a little cold to enjoy comfortably :?: 
Maybe we should split the holiday, half somewhere warmer :?:


----------



## 04HBG

July and August is definatly warmer than the UK, in fact it has been up to 38c for a spell when we were there but more usual in the region 25c.

RD


----------



## 113016

Thanks all who contributed for the help you have given us. Any more information would be much appreciated.
We have just booked the ferry and we are looking forward to this trip.
Now we just have to decide where next! :?:


----------



## Glandwr

Just seen your plan ending up in Fussen Garth. Don’t miss mad King Ludwig’s castles, expensive and if you decide on only one do the old (yellow) one the other one is best seen from a distance anyway. 

Don’t miss Meersburg and Lindau on the Bodensee. Ravensburg on the way to Bad Waldsee is also worth a visit. Ending in Fussen why not take the Romantic Road north (the old roman Via Claudia Augusta) some extremely interesting places, Rothenburg O D T is an absolute must but be prepared for lots of tourists. Stellplaz just outside the city walls 10 euro. Go back into the city at night after the tourists have gone, magical. As to being busy in the summer as long as you get to your park before 4 or 5 pm you will be OK.

By the way if you are going to Bad Waldsee for Hymer be prepared to cough up if you visit their museum. We looked and then decided to have a slapup meal out instead
.
Dick


----------



## aldra

might be a little cold to eat out but we BBQ/cook outside in winter, prefer it to be dry but the awning protects from the rain

Aldra


----------



## 113016

Sounds really nice Glandwr and Aldra, we also use the awning in not so good weather.
One more question. I know that Germany is not good for red wine, can I assume that Lidl and Aldi will have red French :?: 
Kath drinks white, but I much prefer red


----------



## peejay

Grath said:


> One more question. I know that Germany is not good for red wine


Then you might be pleasantly surprised if you try some Dornfelder :wink:

Pete


----------



## Glandwr

There is one money saving tip that took us a while to work out (we had thrown 3 or 4 away before a Dutch chap explained). The stellplaz that have park and display tickets, quite a few include a perforated counterfoil a bit like town centre supermarkets here that can be used for a discount. Some are redeemable in shops, and some in museums etc. For example the one in Bad Waldsee gives you half price entry (for two) to the spa.

Best we came up with was a 5euro fee that had a 3euro ticket off in ANY shop in town. (It was a VERY small town though).

Regarding wine don’t be put off Germany produces some very good and very expensive red wine, the Mosel though is famed for its whites. As you get towards the south the schwarztreisling (black riesling) makes an acceptable table wine not un like a cote du Rhone

Dick


----------



## 113016

So, I might even like the red wine  maybe :?

I am wondering if it would be better just to have a quick look at the Mosel and then go straight over to Constance, visit Hymer and Fussen.

We have decided on mid May to Mid June (5 weeks) for a starter and see how we get on. We hope not too busy.

By the way Guys and Gals, my user name is Grath and not Garth :lol: 
But I don't really care what you call me, it's the answers I want. Thanks again


----------



## 113016

Just booked a second ferry, later in the year so have more options.
If we like Germany we could return or if we want more sunshine we can go further south.
Choices choices  
Ferry's certainly have increased in price. I just wish we could have booked earlier while the show discounts were applicable.
Just paid £73 and £83 respectively. I could have got a few quid cheaper but these times suit me


last year we paid £60
the year before £54


----------



## barryd

Grath. We did this exact trip last summer and it's all on the website as well as similar in 2009. Weather in June should he good but no guarentees. You know what im like for paying for camping so there are plenty of free or cheap spots.

The Mosel was nice for a few days but gets boring for me and the Rhine is noisy. Black forest great and Bavaria superb but then when you get to Switzerland and Austria you wonder why you bothered with the others!

Once you get down to the alps I tend to keep an eye online on the weather as it can be red hot in one place and chucking it down in another. Now before everyone says oooh Switzerland and Austria are expensive well Switzerland is but ok in acsi season and a few wild spots but Austria isn't. In fact I'm putting together a Motorhome cheapskate guide to Austria as I have some superb locations especially around the Austrian lakes which if your in Bavaria are right next door and unmissable. Forget the go box you won't need it for this tour.

If the weather turns out to be rubbish which it did to us in the end this year in Austria its a short hop to the southern lakes the other side of the alps and Italy or even Slovenia. (see this years blog).

The only guide I use for all of Europe is www.campingcar-infos.com although I did hook up with a couple of Austrian forums for this current trip.

Watch out for Johan the Stellpatz killer at triberg in the black forest (see last summers trip)


----------



## 113016

Thanks Barry, I do understand what you are saying, but I must go with an open mind and like you I usually find some nice foc places.
We are certainly going and keeping all options open in reserve.
I did read your blog and I was aware that you bolted due to weather.
The weather certainly makes a big difference.


----------



## barryd

It's been a weird summer Grath. To be fair we did spend
Three entire months In the alps and had everything from nearly freezing to 40 degrees.

Slovenia In late July / early august was pretty poor.

Late august in Provence the mistral arrived and it turned cold and then hot again up In the massif central. Then we were In shorts again until the end of October when the clocks changed and the temp dropped from 22c to 10c overnight.

I don't think you can predict anything anymore but for sure anywhere on your list will be better than the uk over an 8 week period.


----------



## Zozzer

Grath said:


> Just booked a second ferry, later in the year so have more options.
> If we like Germany we could return or if we want more sunshine we can go further south.
> Choices choices
> Ferry's certainly have increased in price. I just wish we could have booked earlier while the show discounts were applicable.
> Just paid £73 and £83 respectively. I could have got a few quid cheaper but these times suit me
> 
> 
> last year we paid £60
> the year before £54


You can't garrantee the weather at any time of the year or in any country. Likewise don't be too shocked if the sun is too hot for you.
This year we travelled to Denmark, Germany & Holland in May and believe me it was HOT. So you don't always have to head south for the sun.

My wife and I love Germany it's our number one destination and pretty much covered the entire country.

The one thing you must get when touring Germany is the Bordatlas listing all the stellpaetze. It's written in German but after a while you get used to it.

The most important word to look for is "Kostenloss" mean free.

No trip to Germany is complete without sampling a "CurryWurst".


----------



## 113016

Hi Zozzer, thanks for that, we are committed to going and we do have the Bordatlas. The Bord is Mrs Graths department and she is getting used to it (I think)  
Not heard one bad word against it, so can't wait!


----------



## LaMB

We went to Germany for the first time last August. The weather was very warm, too warm for us some days and we only had rain once, mainly during the night and until lunchtime the next day. As it was our first visit I'm not sure if this is normal for that time of the year.

On the outward and return journey we stopped at the Motorhome Parking at Thorn in the Netherlands, there are no facilities, but the pancake restaurant in the village is very good 

We travelled down the Rhine from Cologne and via the Black Forest to Lake Constance. We went around the north side of the lake as far as Lindau, then off to Fussen. From there we travelled to Trier and up the Mosel to Koblenz. After our return to Thorn for the final pancake we went back to Dunkirk via Oostende. We stopped at Stellplatz for all but one night and these varied from free to 12.00€. Over the 18 nights we spent a total of 83€. Some of these included free EHU and water, some had no facilities. We don't have a tv so do not really need electric. We also tended to stay outside of the more touristy centres and cycle in. We are not early morning starters and often stopped to visit another place on the way to our final destination so arriving late afternoon/early evening. The only time we had any problem getting onto a Stellplatz was at Oostende. In fairness there was one place still available but the parking was so tight we decided to move on to another one where there was more space.

We didn't find the cost of living any dearer than at home and shopped mainly in Aldi, Norma, Lidl and another supermarket that was slightly more upmarket. Quite a few items, such as freshly baked bread were better and cheaper than at home as was wine, lager and cider. 

We thoroughly enjoyed our visit, some of the scenery was stunning, the weather was great and the people friendly. It is so easy to travel from one place to another and find somewhere to stay when you arrive. The weather was lovely and we wouldn't hesitate to travel there again in August.

Hope you have a good time when you go.

Linda


----------



## 113016

Thanks LaMB for the information.
We are going in May/June and may even return for September.
Thanks again  
Pleased you enjoyed it there


----------



## Glandwr

Grath, a reminder that the Germans are big on bottle recycling and still use the deposit system. 

If you buy a lot of bottled water each empty bottle is worth 25 cents and it soon mounts up. I was first alerted by a chap searching through the bins at an aire. He was only taking plastic drinks bottles and had got probably 5 euro worth (stupid foreigners he probably thought) in about as many minutes. 

At the entrance to supermarkets you will see a special hole in the wall machine, Feed in your bottles, it sucks them in, shreds them and clocks up 25 cents for each one. When you have finished it prints out a receipt slip that you take into the shop and get the said amount taken off your bill (I don’t know if you can demand cash or not).

I saw one woman lift 4 large black plastic rubbish bags full of bottles out of her car and feed them to it.

It seemed to apply to all plastic drinks bottles bought in Germany, water, soft drinks, and beer (quite a bit of beer sold in plastic). The machines however WILL NOT accept foreign bottles. There is a special symbol that the machine recognises, look for it, 

Brands are no problem, buy from one supermarket reclaim in another. Glass beer bottles can carry a deposit too but I think you have to take them back to the big off licences that they have.

It saved us a lot of money over 8 weeks especially when I realised the more beer I drank the more I saved. :lol: 

Dick


----------



## blondel

Glandwr said:


> Grath, a reminder that the Germans are big on bottle recycling and still use the deposit system.
> 
> If you buy a lot of bottled water each empty bottle is worth 25 cents and it soon mounts up. I was first alerted by a chap searching through the bins at an aire. He was only taking plastic drinks bottles and had got probably 5 euro worth (stupid foreigners he probably thought) in about as many minutes.
> 
> At the entrance to supermarkets you will see a special hole in the wall machine, Feed in your bottles, it sucks them in, shreds them and clocks up 25 cents for each one. When you have finished it prints out a receipt slip that you take into the shop and get the said amount taken off your bill (I don't know if you can demand cash or not).
> 
> I saw one woman lift 4 large black plastic rubbish bags full of bottles out of her car and feed them to it.
> 
> It seemed to apply to all plastic drinks bottles bought in Germany, water, soft drinks, and beer (quite a bit of beer sold in plastic). The machines however WILL NOT accept foreign bottles. There is a special symbol that the machine recognises, look for it,
> 
> Brands are no problem, buy from one supermarket reclaim in another. Glass beer bottles can carry a deposit too but I think you have to take them back to the big off licences that they have.
> 
> It saved us a lot of money over 8 weeks especially when I realised the more beer I drank the more I saved. :lol:
> 
> Dick


Thanks for that information.
I remember seeing the machines when we were there last year but we didn't work out what they were for. Lots of wasted beer bottles there. We will know next time.


----------



## 113016

Glandwr said:


> Grath, a reminder that the Germans are big on bottle recycling and still use the deposit system.
> 
> If you buy a lot of bottled water each empty bottle is worth 25 cents and it soon mounts up. I was first alerted by a chap searching through the bins at an aire. He was only taking plastic drinks bottles and had got probably 5 euro worth (stupid foreigners he probably thought) in about as many minutes.
> 
> At the entrance to supermarkets you will see a special hole in the wall machine, Feed in your bottles, it sucks them in, shreds them and clocks up 25 cents for each one. When you have finished it prints out a receipt slip that you take into the shop and get the said amount taken off your bill (I don't know if you can demand cash or not).
> 
> I saw one woman lift 4 large black plastic rubbish bags full of bottles out of her car and feed them to it.
> 
> It seemed to apply to all plastic drinks bottles bought in Germany, water, soft drinks, and beer (quite a bit of beer sold in plastic). The machines however WILL NOT accept foreign bottles. There is a special symbol that the machine recognises, look for it,
> 
> Brands are no problem, buy from one supermarket reclaim in another. Glass beer bottles can carry a deposit too but I think you have to take them back to the big off licences that they have.
> 
> It saved us a lot of money over 8 weeks especially when I realised the more beer I drank the more I saved. :lol:
> 
> Dick


Thanks Glandwr.
I think I might just turn into a skip rummager when I get bored :lol:


----------



## Sideways86

last year we did Romantic road route, Rudesheim and Black forest and Bavaria.

It was excellent and we are going back this year to do it all again.

If you are mechanically minded you must visit the museum at Sinsheim at some stage, 2 full size Concorde's on the roof and hundreds of fantastic exhibits in the halls

The site manager at Rudesheim is a gem and so helpful in fact on our way back up Germany we popped in for another two nights and he said

" I told you, you would be back" the place and the way Germany accepts motorhomes is first class.

Enjoy!


----------



## aldra

We spent two months in Sept Oct last year

MOsel, Rhine Black Forest and Alps

A lovely Country

we tend not to eat out so consumed far too many delicious sausages

We loved it and will happily do it again

Aldra


----------



## satco

besides the often mentioned romantic road , there are 
several places worth a view , even in the north.
Dare a trip along the North Sea shore of Netherlands and Germany
up to the danish/german border. Or why not making it along the baltic shores from Lubeck to the Island of Rugen or Usedom.

best ones Jan


----------



## Zozzer

satco said:


> besides the often mentioned romantic road , there are
> several places worth a view , even in the north.
> Dare a trip along the North Sea shore of Netherlands and Germany
> up to the danish/german border. Or why not making it along the baltic shores from Lubeck to the Island of Rugen or Usedom.
> 
> best ones Jan


Kiel Canal, Travmünde, Cuxhaven, Bremerhaven, Wilhelmshaven to name but a few, Cuxhaven is absolutely brilliant I could sit and watch the ships heading to and coming from the mouth of the river Elbe and Kiel canal all day. Absolutely massive stellplätze.


----------



## hogan

Grath
Have a read of my blog re places to see in Germany


----------



## 113016

hogan said:


> Grath
> Have a read of my blog re places to see in Germany


No, I have not seen it


----------



## Sideways86

HI Hogan

We would be interested in the blog also , we did it this year and want to go back again

Where do we find the blog please

regards
John & Sue


----------



## peejay

> Where do we find the blog please


Just click on the little







icon at the bottom of hogans post.

Or follow this link...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-452.html

Pete


----------



## 113016

peejay said:


> Where do we find the blog please
> 
> 
> 
> Just click on the little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icon at the bottom of hogans post.
> 
> Or follow this link...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-452.html
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Thanks peejay, I also hadn,t noticed the button  :lol: 
A visit to Specsavers maybe :lol:


----------



## 113016

hogan said:


> Grath
> Have a read of my blog re places to see in Germany


Hi Hogan, I have just had a quick look at your blog and it looks very interesting.
I will read in depth later when I have more time to concentrate on the detail.
Thanks, it looks like you had a great time, loved the Polish M Way  I bet that made the steering wobble :lol:


----------



## neilanddot

Thanks Berndt for your detailed camping info. How busy are the Stellplatz in May-July do you need to get into one almost before you have left !! I understand that these sites are more busy than the French Aires that I am used to. Neil


----------



## foxtwo

Hi Neil,
sorry for late answer, i simply did not recognize the question.
Whether a place is busy or not I cannot fix it to a time. In May and June more elder people are on route, in July and August people with children too.
Costfree places with electricity and disposal are more used than places which cost money. And places in the vicinity of attractive objects sometimes are more visited than rural places. But there is no general rule. 
When we are on tour, we try to go to the new place about 15:00, not later. The later you come, the more occupied is the place. My feeling is that most people leave around 11:00 and come in after 15:00 or later.
But this is a very common experience, i guess.
But generally in those months it should be not a big problem to catch a Stellplatz.

Regards
Bernd


----------



## HermanHymer

Thanks to all for the wealth of info shared on this thread. I think I feel a trip to Germany coming on.. Now let me see what's in my diary for September. 

Happy travels Grath - now you cant sell the Exsis this year!


----------



## 113016

Well, we are off to Germany and Switzerland in one weeks time and we are seriously thinking of missing out the Mosel and heading straight down to Bavaria. We don't think we would have enough time to do all, unless we wanted to move nearly every day, and then you just don't, properly, experience the places you stop at


----------



## meavy

Hi Grath,

We're off to Germany as well in a couple of weeks. Dunkirk then via Aachen and south to Bad Waldsee for servicing at Hymer HQ.

If the weather is poor - and even if it's not - consider the fabulous spas which cost little for the luxury you get and let you swim outside in beautiful warm water even if it's pouring with rain.

Google images for Bad Neuenahr Therme and you will get an idea. We enjoyed Solemar at Bad Durrheim, the spa at Bad Waldsee - there are loads of them. If you stay on the Stellplatz attached there is often a ticket reduction. 

Gute Reise!


----------



## 113016

Well, at long last, we have decided to go straight down to the south of Germany, lake Constance and Bavaria, then Switzerland and if we have time, we will do the Rhine and the Mosel on the way back.
Then , if we like it, we will return, later in the year.
Two days to go


----------



## Zozzer

Here a couple of accounts of our first two trips. They will either inspire or bore you to tears.

Germany was our first destination, and it's been our favourite ever since.

http://www.campertravels.webspace.virginmedia.com/europe_07.htm

http://www.campertravels.webspace.virginmedia.com/europe_08.htm


----------



## 113016

Zozzer said:


> Here a couple of accounts of our first two trips. They will either inspire or bore you to tears.
> 
> Germany was our first destination, and it's been our favourite ever since.
> 
> http://www.campertravels.webspace.virginmedia.com/europe_07.htm
> 
> http://www.campertravels.webspace.virginmedia.com/europe_08.htm


Thanks Zozzer, we will read you blog, and look at your great photographs, together, tomorrow, when we have more time.
Thanks again


----------



## 113016

Well, we have just returned from a 6 week mini tour. The weather was a complete mix, with Zero degree and snow down in Bavaria at Fussen, followed by seriously flooded rivers, with river water level to the top of house windows, and then even 33 degree up at the Mosel  
What a real mix! We were unable to use any stelplatz along the Rhine as where we were, every one was completely flooded
We overnighted at 25 different Stelplatz, with prices varying between zero and 14 euro and an average of under 6 euro, which included three nights at the ACSI site in Interlaken (Switzerland) Incidentally the ACSI site was 16 euro, plus tax which made a total of 22 euro!
Thanks to everybody for the advice, not forgetting the deposit system for plastic bottles 
I nearly forgot to say. We called in to Hymer, just to have a little moan about the rear light retaining nuts turning in the mould and Hymer been Hymer, said we will fix thet and they did!


----------



## bulawayolass

Oh boy my notes are pages long l need to tidy them up many thanks and looking forward to going in September. Think l may even have a go at bloging but will be on the phone so see how l go and may just do it when we get back :lol: 

*Caro*


----------

